# Exception->mehrere Exceptions in einem Catch Block behand



## m!k3 (18. Aug 2004)

Hoi... hab ma wieda ne Noob-Question 

und zwar hab ichn haufen Code.. es können mehrere Fehler auftreten, z.B.

FileNotFound
IOException 
etc.

ich möchte jetzt nicht lauter try's bauen, sondern so irgendwie das ganze abfangen:


```
try
{

    // code

}catch(Exception exp)
{
        wenn exception FileNotFound is dann

        wenn exception IOException is dann
}
```

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Wie krieg ichn nur den Exceptionnamen damit ich den vergleichen kann?

in exp würde ja mehr stehen als nur FileNotFound etc.

Thx )

Denke mal ihr könnt mir da bestimmt ganz fix helfen


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Aug 2004)

das geht so:

```
try
{

    // code

}catch(FileNotFoundException exp)
{


}
catch(IOException exp){

}
```


----------



## meez (18. Aug 2004)

```
try
{

    // code

}catch(FileNotFoundException exp) {
...
}catch(IOException  ioe) {
...
}
```

EDIT: Mist zu lagsam...


----------



## m!k3 (18. Aug 2004)

8) 

wusst doch das mir hier schnell einer hilft... danke  )


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Aug 2004)

Oder 

```
if (exp instanceof FileNotFoundException)
```


----------

